# 'Comanche' - my 2003 Aztec Spec V



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey all, finally got pics taken. For some reason, my main pic won't link so just follow the link in my siggy.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

dude thats tight...the 2003 models didnt come with the red interior...i wanted one of those but the red seats turned me off.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

That is one sweet interior bro... nice change from the red interior.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*thx*

Thanks guys. Yeah, I didn't really want a red car unless it had the red interior to match, but it was their only one and I didn't have a choice. I just said "oh well, I'll make the best of what I have, make it unique, and make it my own", regardless of what I have to work with.

Got more pics of the SE-R installation coming soon....


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

i personally like the red seats too... there was a yellow one at my dealership not to long ago...looks nicee and noticable hmmm lol:0P


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I finally saw a yellow one today. I went to the dealer for some parts and when I returned to my car, I spotted a yellow SE-R on the lot. Too bad it wasn't a V.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dunno if I had the red Spec-V I would want the red matching seats BUT I like the fact that Nissan gave the diff. color options witht the 03 model..

Nice ride and keep us posted with pics.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

MP2050:
Yeah, at first that was what I felt too, but I like being unique so even though it doesn't match as well as red int. would, I'm digging it now. Also, it wasn't an option that Nissan gave, they just changed it this year. I've heard rumors that every year will have a diff color but who knows.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

personaly i like the red seats, i just think that they look like the mean bissness, but i really like those ones too, hard to deside, but i think that it would depend on what color i got as to which seats that i would want, but whatever color, there freakin sweet. 

i love V's there but far the best new import out there, and there also one of the most, if not the most affordable car, i mean which would you buy, a civic si thats about 22k with only 160 hp (supposedly) and about 110 ft. lbs. of TQ... (i'm sorry but thats pussy) OR would you pay roughly 18k get a car that has LSD 175 hp and 180 ft lbs of TQ better handling, and then take the extra 4k that you saved and trick the hella outa the thing! i'm sorry but the choice seems really easy to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Just added the SE-R to the front









And debadged the Nissan and Sentra from the back. Look for those here:
http://www.cardomain.com/id/ruyen


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

the problem with your link was in the naming of the file.. using % and ( dont work usually so I went ahead and linked it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice ride. I love the look of the Spec V body style, and I like it even more w/o the red seats personally. Keep it clean and enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Very nice looking. When I test drove the SE-R, that was my only complaint. I didn't like the "lava" colored seats.

Well, that and the stereo sucked.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Powered by 4G63 said:


> *Very nice looking. When I test drove the SE-R, that was my only complaint. I didn't like the "lava" colored seats.
> 
> Well, that and the stereo sucked.  *


the new '03 Spec-V now has normal colored seats. It's way nicer for those who didn't like the lava. also, the system isn't too bad (for a stock system). 9 speakers including a sub is pretty damn generous.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

*2002 Spec-V*

I've got the 2002 that I got brand new from the dealership a month ago for only 16,500 because it was a closeout. I think the black exterior with the lava seats is hot, but that's just my opinion. I got the AEM CAI on order and it should be here soon. I am thinking the Stillen exhaust but it is only the r/r and I want full-cat back. Where do I find that? Where do I find the rest of the stuff for the car too. VIS is putting out a new body kit soon but it isn't out yet. That kit is hot though. Anyway, nice car. I love mine and spec wise the 2002 are exactly the same as the 2003's. And yes... the stereo does blow chunks...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

*thoughts?*

Which one do you all think looks better?

Konig Mp3









or

Enkei Shoguns:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

IMHO, the Shoguns. I'm not a fan of any 3-spoke wheels... again, my personal opinion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

*Rims...*

The Enkei Shoguns definitely. I don't like tri-stars I think that they look cheesy... however... the red around the cap is nice and I think that if you were to move to a five or six star that it would look the best... Lookin hot

~Greg~


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SHOGUNS to the max !


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

shoguns! looks tight


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

not to be different but i definetly like the konig's. i've always been a fan of three spoke rims, but then agian i've been told i have nooo sense of style.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

shoguns, my homies has them, there tight as hell, the 3 spokes.. ummm, no. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey guys, here are a couple shots from HIN that include my new rims:


----------

